# Martin Crisp on liverc.com at FastCats this morning



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

Martin Crisp is on liverc.com this morning for anyone interested in learning about the set-up for their car, you can log on to FastCats where he is right now and listen/watch the workshop....even ask questions


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

all done, thanks for watching!


----------

